

Is Lua interesting, from a programming language design perspective? - silentbicycle
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2100902/is-lua-interesting-from-a-programming-language-design-perspective/2102399#2102399

======
emmelaich
Very good answer, but the question sounds like a a setup :-)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Dixer>

